# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الرشوة كظاهرة اجرامية ( الأسباب - طرق المكافحة )

## هيثم الفقى

الرشوة كظاهرة اجرامية ( الأسباب - طرق المكافحة )- 
علي عبدالله حمادة 
المبحث الأول : أسباب انتشار الرشوة
أولاً – الأسباب السياسية
ثانياً – الأسباب الإدارية
ثالثاً – الأسباب الاقتصادية
رابعاً – الأسباب الاجتماعية

المبحث الثاني : سبل مكافحة الرشوة
أولاً – من الجانب السياسي
ثانياً – من الجانب الإداري
ثالثاً – من الجانب الاقتصادي
رابعاً – من الجانب الاجتماعي

مقدمة :

الرشوة آفة مجتمعية قديمة مستجدة ، يكاد لا يخلو أي مجتمع من المجتمعات من آثارها . لذلك فإن لدراسة جريمة الرشوة أهمية متميزة عن دراسة غيرها من الجرائم وذلك لأن هذه الجريمة على درجة كبيرة من الخطورة ، وخطورتها تمس الفرد والمجتمع والدولة على السواء ، والمعاناة منها تكاد تكون على كافة المستويات الاجتماعية والأخلاقية والاقتصادية ، بل يتعدى أثرها إلى المستوى السياسي أيضاً .
فهي من الجرائم الفاسدة والمفسدة ، وهي إن تمكنت من السريان والانتشار في جسد المجتمع أفسدت ذلك الجسد حتى يغدو جماداً بلا روح ، وكلما تمكنت واستفحلت كانت كمعاول الهدم والتخريب لا تنفك تطرق في أركان الدولة حتى تزعزعها .
فالرشوة كما يعرفها الفقهاء هي اتجار بالوظيفة ، تتمثل في انحراف الموظف في أدائه لأعمال وظيفته عن الغرض المستهدف من هذا الأداء ، وهو المصلحة العامة ، من أجل تحقيق مصلحة شخصية له ، وهي الكسب غير المشروع من الوظيفة .
لذلك فالمشرع يحمي بتجريم الرشوة نزاهة الوظيفة العامة ويصون الأجهزة الحكومية مما يمكن أن يلحق بها من خلل وفساد نتيجة الاتجار في أعمال الوظيفة العامة .
حيث أن انتشار الرشوة تضعف ثقة الأفراد في السلطة العامة ونزاهتها ، كما أن انتشارها يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالمساواة بين المواطنين وإثارة الأحقاد والضغائن والتباغض بينهم ، ورواج الكيد والغش وكثرة السماسرة المتاجرين بحقوق الناس ، حتى يغدو المجتمع غابة يكون البقاء فيها للقادرين على الدفع .
ولا يقتصر أثر الرشوة على الناحيتين الاجتماعية والأخلاقية ، بل يمتد ليشمل الصعيد السياسي والاقتصادي للدولة .

المبحث الأول
أسباب انتشار الرشوة

بالنظر إلى حجم الأخطار والأضرار التي يمكن أن تحيق بالدولة والمجتمع من جراء شيوع الرشوة وانتشارها بين أفراد المجتمع .
لذلك يجب التأمل والتفكير كثيراً في طرق التخلص والنجاة من هذا الداء الخطير ، ولوضع العلاج لا بد من التقصي عن أسباب سريان الرشوة في مجتمع ما ، وهذه الأسباب تتجلى في أسباب سياسية وإدارية واقتصادية واجتماعية نعرضها تباعاً وفق ما يلي :

أولاً – الأسباب السياسية :
لا شك أن الرشوة هي داء منتشر في أغلب الأنظمة السياسية ، فهي لا تقتصر على الدول النامية والمتخلفة ، بل نراها سارية في المجتمعات المتقدمة وإن كان بنسب أقل .
فالرشوة تكون بنسبة أعلى في الأنظمة السياسية التي لا يوجد عندها مساحة كبيرة من الديمقراطية والشفافية والمساءلة . ولا تتاح فيها حرية التعبير والرأي والرقابة ، بحيث لا تخضع تصرفات السلطة السياسية للتنقيب والمساءلة والنقد ، في ظل عدم وجود أجهزة إعلام حرة قادرة على كشف الحقائق وإظهار مواطن الفساد . 
كما يساعد على انتشار الرشوة ضعف السلطة القضائية بحيث تبدو فاقدة لاستقلالها عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى أن القانون لايطبق على الجميع وأن هناك أشخاص فوق القانون تبعاً لمنصبهم السياسي والإداري . 

ثانياً – الأسباب الإدارية :
تلعب الإدارة دوراً كبيرا في مكافحة الرشوة ، لا بل تعد مسؤولة مسؤولية تامة عن مكافحتها ، ولعل أهم الأسباب الإدارية التي تؤدي إلى تفشي الرشوة ، مـا يلي :
1 - تخلف الإجراءات الإدارية والروتين والبيروقراطية .
2 - غموض الأنظمة وتناقض التشريعات وكثرة التفسيرات . 
3 - ضعف دور الرقابة وعدم فعاليتها وافتقارها إلى الكوادر المؤهلة والمدربة. 
4 - عدم اختيار الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب، والوصول إلى المناصب عن طريق أساليب غير مشروعة ، فالذي يدفع الرشوة من أجل الوصول إلى موقع معين ، عندما يصل إلى هذا الموقع سوف يبدأ بالتفكير في استرجاع ما دفعه . وبعد ذلك تدفعه متعة المال والجشع إلى طلب المزيد ، الأمر الذي يصبح جزء من حياته في العمل والتفكير .
وهذه الفلسفة هي التي تعزز وتعشعش الرشوة وتؤدي إلى الفساد في المجتمع .
فقد أظهرت دراسة قام بها باحثون وخبراء نشرتها مؤخراً مصادر رسمية أظهرت بأن (80%) من أسباب انتشار الرشوة هي تمتع البعض بمناصب ومراكز تجعلهم بعيدين عن المحاسبة . 






ثالثاً – الأسباب الاقتصادية :
لعل العامل الاقتصادي من أهم العوامل التي تؤدي إلى انتشار الرشوة ، وهذا الأمر يعود إلى :
1 - انخفاض مستوى المعيشة وتدني الأجور مقابل الارتفاع المستمر في الأسعار :
فالموظف الذي يرتشي يكون عادة ضحية للحاجة الماسة للنقود ، فهو مدفوع في أغلب الأحيان إلى ارتكاب الجريمة رغبة منه في قضاء حاجته التي لا يقدر على أدائها بسبب تكاليف المعيشة وغلاء الأسعار ، نظراً لضعف القوة الشرائية لمرتب الموظف الذي لم يعد يكفي لسد هذه الحاجات . 

2 – سوء توزيع الدخل القومي :
الأمر الذي يجعل الأموال تتمركز لدى حفنة من الأشخاص، وهذا الأمر يؤدي إلى زيادة حد الانقسام الطبقي ، حيث تصبح الطبقة الغنية أكثر غنى والطبقة الفقيرة أكثر فقراً .
لذلك سوف يتولد لدى الموظف شعور الحقد والحسد والبغض ، ويعبر عن هذا الشعور من خلال أخذ الرشاوي من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال .

رابعاً – الأسباب الاجتماعية :
الرشوة تعتبر سلوك اجتماعي غير سوي قد يلجأ إليه الفرد أو الجماعة كوسيلة لتحقيق غايات لا يستطيع الوصول إليها بالوسائل المشروعة أو بالطرق التنافسية المتعارف عليها .
فمن أهم الأسباب الاجتماعية التي تؤدي إلى انتشار الرشوة : . 

1 - ضعف الوعي الاجتماعي :
فكثيراً ما نجد أن الانتماءات العشائرية والقبلية والولاءات الطبقية وعلاقات القربى والدم سبب رئيسي في هذه الانحرافات الإدارية ، بحيث يتم تغليب المصالح الخاصة على المصلحة العامة .

2 – تدني المستوى التعليمي والثقافي للأفراد :
حيث أن شريحة كبيرة من أفراد المجتمع تفتقر إلى الثقافة العامة ، ناهيك عن الثقافة القانونية ، فجهل المواطن بالإجراءات الإدارية ، وجهله بالقانون يجعل منه فريسة سهلة المنال بالنسبة للموظف الذي يحاول دوماً تعقيد الإجراءات للحصول على الرشوة .
فالمواطن البسيط يجد نفسه مضطراً لدفع الرشوة في سبيل الانتهاء من معاملته بالسرعة المطلوبة 

3 – ضعف إحساس الجمهور بمدى منافاة الرشوة لنظم المجتمع :
فبعد أن كان المرتشي يعد في نظر المجتمع مرتكباً للخطيئة أصبح الأفراد يشعرون بأن دفع مقابل لإنجاز بعض أعمالهم لا يعتبر رشوة ، بل يجتهدون لإسباغها بنوع من المشروعية ، فالبعض يسميها إكرامية أو حلوان أو ثمن فنجان قهوة أو أتعاب ... الخ .

4 – ضعف الوازع الديني والأخلاقي :
حيث يعتبر الوازع الديني هو الرادع الأقوى والأجدى من جميع العقوبات الوضعية ، فهو يمثل رقابة ذاتية على سلوك الفرد ويوجهه نحو الخلق الحسن والسلوك القويم . 


المبحث الثاني
سبل مكافحة الرشوة

لا يكفي أن تحديد الداء بل لا بد من إيجاد الدواء المناسب والعلاج الشافي ، فتحديد أسباب الرشوة يدفعنا إلى البحث عن السبل الكفيلة للقضاء أو التخفيف من هذه الظاهرة المرضية في المجتمع واستئصالها .
وباعتبار أن آثار الرشوة لا تقتصر على جانب معين من جوانب الحياة ، بل تمتد لتشمل كافة الجوانب السياسية والإدارية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية .
لذلك يجب أن تتضافر الجهود في كافة هذه الجوانب لاستئصال الرشوة وذلك من خلال ما يلي :

أولاً – الجانب السياسي : 
1 - ضرورة صدور قرار حقيقي من السلطة السياسية لمكافحة جريمة الرشوة وذلك من خلال إيجاد هيئة مستقلة لمكافحة الرشوة .
وأن يكون شاغلوا الوظائف السياسية العليا والوسطى قدوة حسنة في سلوكهم المهني ، بحيث ينعكس هذا السلوك على شاغلي وظائف الدولة كافة وأفراد المجتمع قاطبة .
2 - ضرورة تحقيق الديمقراطية والمساواة وتكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين والعاملين .
3 - حرية الصحافة والتعبير والرأي وذلك لممارسة دورهم الرقابي لكشف مواطن الفساد والرشوة من خلال أجهزة إعلام حرة .
4 - ضرورة تحقيق مبدأ استقلالية القضاء والعمل على توفير البيئة المناسبة للقضاة بما يضمن استقلالهم وحيادهم .

ثانياً – الجانب الإدارية :
وتكون مكافحة الرشوة في الجانب الإداري من خلال الأمور التالية :
1 – الرقابة الفعالة على الموظفين : 
وتكون الرقابة من خلال اسناد مناصب الإدارة والقيادة إلى أشخاص يتمتعون بحس عالي من المسؤولية ، حتى يكونوا قدوة حسنة لمن هو أدنى منهم درجة ، وأن يمارسوا دورهم الرقابي بكل أمانة ومصداقية على مرؤوسيهم .
والرقابة لا تكون فقط من المدير على موظفيه فحسب ، بل تكون أيضاً من خلال جهاز للرقابة والتفتيش يعمل بشكل مستقل لمراقبة تصرفات الموظفين بشكل دائم ، فيبقى الموظف الذي لا يرتدع عن ارتكاب الخطيئة بوحي من ضميره، خائفاً من هذا الجهاز الذي لا ينفك يسلط الضوء على سلوكه ، ولا شك أن خشيته من تلك الرقابة المستمرة تمنعه من الإساءة إلى الوظيفة .

2 – وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب : 
بما يكفل تحقيق مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص والمساواة أمام جميع المواطنين .
فالاختيار والتعيين للوظيفة يجب أن يكون على أسس موضوعية وعلمية وأن تكون على أساس الكفاءة والمقدرة ، وليس على أساس الوساطة والمحسوبية والرشاوى .

3 – تطبيق مبدأ الثواب والعقاب ، وتطبيق مبدأ من أين لك هذا :
حيث يتم محاسبة كافة المرتشين والفاسدين وصرفهم من الخدمة ، أما من تثبت كفاءته ونزاهته يتم مكافئته وترفيعه .
فإذا ما تم ترفيع الموظف المرتشي على حساب الموظف النزيه فإن هذا الموظف سوف يعمد إلى محاربة الموظف النزيه وبالتالي تعميم ظاهرة الرشوة بين جميع الموظفين في هذه الدائرة .

ثالثاً – الجانب الاقتصادي :
ويتم مكافحة الرشوة في المجال الاقتصادي من خلال ما يلي :

1 – تحسين الوضع الاقتصادي للموظفين : 
حيث أن أهم أسباب الرشوة هي المرتبات المتدنية التي لا تتناسب مع متطلبات المعيشة وغلاء الأسعار .
لذلك لا بد من زيادة الرواتب للموظفين بشكل مستمر وتحسين مستوى المعيشة بحيث يتم توفير متطلبات عيش كريم لمنع مبررات الرشوة .
لأنه إذا أردنا لموظفينا أن تعف نفوسهم عن قبول الرشوة ، كان لزاماً على أولي الأمر أن يدرسوا واقع القوة الشرائية لمرتبات الموظفين ، بحيث تؤمن لأدناهم معيشة كريمة تغنيه عن الارتشاء .
فإذا ما ارتكب الموظف بعد ذلك جريمة الرشوة ، فإنه عندئذ يكون مجرماً ومستحقاً للعقاب ، لأنه لم يرتشي لحاجة أو فقر ، إنما لدناءته وجشعه .

2 – التوزيع العادل للدخل القومي والثروات :
وذلك بما يخفف حدة التفاوت الطبقي في المجتمع ، ويكون ذلك من خلال سياسة ضريبية عادلة .

3 – تطوير الأنظمة والقوانين الاقتصادية :
وذلك بما يكفل خلق مناخ استثماري ملائم يسهم في دفع عجلة الاقتصاد الوطني . 





رابعاً – الجانب الاجتماعي : 
ويتم مكافحة الرشوة في المجال الاجتماعي من خلال ما يلي :
1 – تربية أفراد المجتمع تربية أخلاقية ودينية :
لمكافحة كافة الأمراض الاجتماعية والأخلاقية ومنها الرشوة لا بد من زرع بذور الأخلاق الطيبة والمبادئ السامية في نفوس المواطنين .
ويكون ذلك من خلال دور البيت والمدرسة في توجيه الطفل إلى السلوك القويم والأخلاق الحميدة .
إضافة إلى دور التربية الدينية التي تعزز في الفرد الخلق الفاضل ، باعتبار أن الوازع الديني أقوى من كافة العقوبات التي تقررها القوانين الوضعية ، حيث أنه يشكل رقابة ذاتية على تصرفات وسلوك الناس ، فإذا ما انحرف الإنسان بسلوكه ، يعود به الوازع الديني إلى جادة الصواب والطريق السليم .
2 – تحسين مستوى الوعي العام :
إن من أسباب تقليص حجم الجريمة في المجتمع هو تبصير أفراد المجتمع بماهية الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها القانون ، والمخاطر التي تسببها تلك الجرائم على كيان الدولة والمجتمع .
لذلك لا بد من الارتقاء بالمستوى الثقافي للمواطنين والقضاء على الجهل والأمية ، بما يكفل تغليب المصالح العامة على المصالح الشخصية الضيقة ، وتغذية ولاء الموظف العام للدولة وللمرفق الذي يعمل فيه وإضعاف ولائه للعشيرة والأهل .
3 – التشديد في عقوبة الرشوة :
ويشمل التشديد العقوبة بشقيها الاجتماعي والقانوني . حيث ينبغي فضح ثقافة الرشوة والواسطة وإلصاق لفظ العيب بهذا السلوك الشائن والنظر إلى المرتشي نظرة تحقير واشمئزاز .
كذلك لا بد من تشديد العقوبة القانونية لجريمة الرشوة بما يتناسب مع الأثر الذي تحدثه في مختلف جوانب المجتمع السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية .

خاتمـة

الرشوة تعتبر ميزان حرارة المجتمع ، فإذا انتشرت الرشوة في المجتمع دليل على المرض والوهن والضعف الذي يتصف به هذا المجتمع .
فالرشوة جريمة لها مخاطرها على كافة الأصعدة الأخلاقية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية ، لذلك فإن الاهتمام بها لا يفترض أن يقتصر على رجالات القانون ، بل يجب أن يتعداهم إلى رجالات السياسة والاقتصاد ، وعلماء الدين والتربية والاجتماع .
وإذا كانت أسباب الرشوة تتمثل في الأنظمة السياسية غير الديمقراطية وضعف الوازع الديني والأخلاقي ، وضعف مستوى الوعي العام ، إضافة إلى سوء الوضع الاقتصادي للموظفين وضعف الرقابة .
فإنه لا بد من مكافحة هذا الداء من خلال تربية أفراد المجتمع تربية أخلاقية ودينية وتحسين مستوى الوعي العام وتحسين الوضع الاقتصادي للمواطنين ، إضافة إلى إيجاد الرقابة الفعالة والعقوبات الرادعة .
كما يجب أن تستنهض كل همم الصالحين والمصلحين ، وكل العلماء وأهل الحكم للوقوف بوجه هذا الوباء بحزم ، واتخاذ كافة سبل الوقاية والعلاج حتى يشفى المجتمع من هذا الداء الخطير ، وينعم الناس بالأمن والعدل والاستقرار .








مراجـع البحـث

1- المحامي فاضل عبد العزيز الجربا، جرائم الرشوة، مؤسسة النوري، دمشق 2007.
2- د. عبد القادر عبد الحافظ الشيخلي، أخلاقيات رجال العدالة، مجلة جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، القضاء والعدالة، الجزء الثاني الرياض 2006. 
3- صلاح نجيب الدق، الرشوة أسبابها وعلاجها، مقال منشور في مجلة التوحيد، من الموقع الإلكتروني، WWW.Altawhed.com 
4- د. محسن محمد العبودي، جريمة الرشوة الدولية، مقال منشور على الموقع الإلكتروني، WWW.Ahram.org.eg
5- عبد العزيز سليمان، الأسباب الحقيقة لانتشار الرشوة والفساد، مقال منشور في جريدة الوطن.
6- د. محمد حركات، الرشوة تخفض النمو، مقال منشور على الموقع الإلكتروني، WWW.Ahmaghribia.ma.
7- عبد الرحمن تيشوري، جريمة وقضية وظاهرة الرشوة- تعريف أسباب حلول- مقال منشور على الموقع الإلكتروني، WWW. rezgar.com.
8- د.أحمد رفعت خفاجي، جرائم الرشوة في التشريع المصري والقانون المقارن، ط1 ، مكتبة النهضة، المصرية، القاهرة 1957.
9- WWW.syria-news.com

----------

